# GW Marlin300 - HarborWalk



## billtheman (Jul 9, 2012)

Our boat needs some excersise - anyone interested in splitting some fuel and doing some rig or blue water out of Galveston?

I am avail Fri - Sun.

Boat has 168 Hours on it and is full of amenities - but it needs to be full of fish 

Lemme know - 300 Gallon Cap


----------



## TxAgWs6 (Jun 5, 2011)

I might be interested. Would just need to check my schedule. Not a whole lot of gear but I have spent a little time offshore and can easily borrow a pile of gear if need be. Willing to split expenses and any work involved in the trip. Let me know if you're still looking. 

Thanks. RC

I can be reached by pm or phone/text at 713 824 8916


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I am interested.....have gear and gps coordinates.

Sold my Robalo a few years ago but kept all gear

Steve


----------



## stevewillenborg (Jul 31, 2006)

I can go Friday. Have gear, experience.

Steve W (713) 898-4273


----------



## AKA WillyT (Apr 18, 2009)

I can go Friday. Have experience and gear. 

Bill Thompson
281-787-0205


----------



## FishingBuckeyes (Jun 23, 2012)

*Sounds perfect*

Sounds perfect! We just posted looking for someone with a boat to fish with. How do we contact you?


----------

